

Twitter "grows up," even has business plan - FluidDjango
http://money.cnn.com/2010/04/16/technology/twitter/index.htm

======
cmelbye
"mircroblogging" (in the first paragraph). Could he really not be bothered to
proofread even just two sentences?

